# obseview monitor upgrade



## gcs (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a 2009 autotrail with a 10.2 obserview drop down tv monitor. I would like to upgrade it with the latest 15" monitor now being fitted by same firm. Is this possible and if so would it be a simple change over. Also are these monitors readily available.
Colin


----------

